# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Identificação de Blenny

## Ricardo Sousa

Boas,

Na revista Mundo Submerso de Agosto, sairam umas fotos referentes ao XV FotoSub do Faial. Na capa e nas fotos do Open, está um blenny que eu adorei. Será que alguém me pode ajudara identificar a especie?

Junto algumas fotos.


Da pesquisa que fiz, encontrei duas possiveis especies:

- Parablennius incognitus
- Parablennius ruber

O que acham?

----------


## Ricardo Sousa

Ninguém tem ideia da especie? Ninguém arrisca uma opinião?

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá Ricardo!

Esse "Blenny" pareçe-me mais uma Salaria!

Refereste á foto do meio certo a de capa?

----------


## Ricardo Sousa

Boas,

Sim, refiro-me à fotografia da capa, que é igual a que figura no centro da 3ª imagem. A especie também está representada na primeira imagem, no canto superior esquerdo.

Quanto mencionei blenny, deveria ter dito da familia Blenideos, não obrigatóriamente do genero "blenny".

As duas possiveis especies que menciono (Parablennius incognitus, Parablennius ruber), são as que encontrei numa busca rápida na FishBase, sobre especies desta familia, com ocorrencias nas nossas costas (continental ou insular) ou perto, mas nas fotos disponiveis falta cor, coisa que estes exemplares aparentemente têm bastante.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Sem ver o corpo diria Parablennius incognitus.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Andei à procura no DOP e as duas espécies são descritas para os Açores, mas pareceu-me que o _Parablennius ruber_ é mais comum para estas bandas. Basta ver o Banco D. João de Castro em que apenas o _Parablennius ruber_  é descrito. 
http://www.horta.uac.pt/projectos/as...pecies/all.htm

Blénios dos Açores
http://www.horta.uac.pt/species/Pisc...lenniidae.html

----------


## Ricardo Sousa

Só pena nesses links não ter umas fotos, para ajudar na identificação.

----------

